# Please show me your WW2 Regulateur



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi guys!

I'm really tempted by a B&R W2 Regulateur, my only concern is that this watch might be too big for my small wrists. 

Please show me pictures of your WW2 Regulateur in order to convince me!

Thanks


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

Mescalito said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm really tempted by a B&R W2 Regulateur, my only concern is that this watch might be too big for my small wrists.
> 
> ...


No Regulateurs in here??? :-(


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, I was busy elsewhere ... :roll:

















BTW I have 7.5" wrists


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is mine. My wrist is 7 inches. You are just going to have to try one on at the dealer to see if you can live with the size. It's definitely a big watch, but doesn't wear as big as you think a 49mm would. I had a Panerai Pam 112, and that watch wore bigger than the WW2. I also have a BR02, and that watch wears bigger even though it's only 44mm. This is due mainly to the thickness. The WW2 is not very thick, and the lugs wrap around the wrist making the watch pretty comfortable for a watch this size. I would prefer it be a little smaller, but I still love the watch even at the larger size.


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

Soooo nice - i definetly have to get one!!!


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this thread by posting a couple of photos of my WW2 on a new Hadley Roma strap MS868. Really like the look.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I was really curious to see what's inside ... b-)


----------



## sc08 lab (Aug 4, 2014)

Just joined the gang after a long long search, which meant it travelled across the Atlantic Ocean.






I can't stop wearing it so now my watch collection will be a lonely place for a while.


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)

Damnit sc08 lab. You're giving me a bad case of seller's remorse.


----------



## sc08 lab (Aug 4, 2014)

I just can't get this damn thing off my wrist......


----------



## fatboy1340 (Nov 5, 2014)

nice photo, congrats !&&&


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

My WW2 with a strap by Aaron Pimental made from USAAF surplus material. I'm considering selling it.


----------



## fatboy1340 (Nov 5, 2014)

awesome combo...sooo vintage !!!









(Romain Hugault)


----------



## jbsf3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Great looking watches, very tempting!


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1552885
> 
> 
> I was really curious to see what's inside ... b-)
> ...


Nice shots! Is it a modified ETA2824 inside?


----------



## Someguitarguy (Feb 5, 2015)

I think I just found a new watch for my bucket list. These things are amazing!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

boonh said:


> Nice shots! Is it a modified ETA2824 inside?


I believe it is an ETA 2892-A2 with an added Dubois Dépraz module to achieve the dial display.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> I believe it is an ETA 2892-A2 with an added Dubois Dépraz module to achieve the dial display.


Thanks! I'm expecting mine to arrive today.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Love mine! It's beautiful and so accurate!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

boonh said:


> Love mine! It's beautiful and so accurate!


Congrats!

:-!


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)




----------

